# Killifish and Yellow Shrimp



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I got a trio of Killi fish from Doug 'AFLA'
this is a photo of the one I think is male









I was checking on my ABNP Nanao tank and discovered this Yellow shrimp
on the driftwood to the left is a baby one


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

That's awesome Mike!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the Killi may be a Fundulopanchax mirabilis intermittens Kombone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool Mike , thanks for sharing


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

That is cool, I think the Killi fish is a Fundulopanchax Gardiniri, there are a few different color types, not sure which one it is, but I have had them before and they are awesome. Best part about them, unlike most killies they don't eat thier babies. You can leave them in the tank with them with no issues.


----------

